# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [jeanpierre78] Bonjour  tous

## jeanpierre78

Bonjour,

Merci de m'acceuillir au sein de votre forum.

Dans une vie antrieure, lorsque j'tais en activit, j'ai eu l'occasion de faire plusieurs formations Access et de dvelopper quelques bases de donnes pour mon activit professionnelle.

A la retraite, je continue en dveloppant des applications pour une association et mes besoins personnels.

Jean-Pierre

----------


## FailMan

::salut:: 

Bienvenue, en esprant que tu puisses trouver ton bonheur dans le forum, et n'oublie pas  l'occasion de passer par le chat si tu en as envie  ::):

----------

